# Spanish people with DP/DR



## SpanishMoon (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello I?m a spanish girl. My english is very poor so i can?t understand a lot of things in this forum
Does anybody speak spanish?
My DP/DR is very big and i don?t know how to live with it...In Spain, the information about DP/DR is not enough...and i?m very lost.
Kisses


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Kisses back  Yo hablo un pequito espanol pero yo no .....shoot I can't even remember how to speak spanish, damn it. But there are some places online that you can copy and paste information and it will translate it for you on-line.

http://www.Freetranslation.com


----------



## SpanishMoon (Apr 21, 2008)

Thank you!
I try to speak in english.I hope that everyone understand me!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

To me your english sounds pretty good. I can definitely understand you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Welcome welcome... I'm dyslexic so you're English will most likely be better then mine :mrgreen: welcome!


----------



## SpanishMoon (Apr 21, 2008)

Thank you! I will learn about you! jeje


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Heh... where about in Spain are you from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## SpanishMoon (Apr 21, 2008)

You can ask me the questions what you want! (and later I will think if I answer them or not (joke!))
I?m from Madrid. Do you know that city?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

I looked on Wikipedia (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portada) found it on there. Barcelona seems quite busy it's self. I went to Torremolinos back in 2005 for a hoilday... it was wonferful =).

Saw these figures on the beach quite often:










We also went to M?laga which was excellent... I got photos pretty much the same as this:










I would love to go again...

I'm going to Corfu on the 12th of May... going on a yacht! yay... teehee.


----------



## dunno (Jun 5, 2007)

hola spanishgirl yo tb soy de madrid y sufro de dp/dr :roll:


----------



## SpanishMoon (Apr 21, 2008)

dunno said:


> hola spanishgirl yo tb soy de madrid y sufro de dp/dr :roll:


No me lo puedo creer!! Un madrile?o!! Un paisano!! Qu? bien!!!! Qu? alegr?a!! Jajaja. 
Aqu? son las 3 de la ma?ana y me tengo que ir ya a dormir, pero espero poder estar en contacto contigo!!
Yupiiiiiiiiii!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

I just got totally owned....


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

SpanishMoon said:


> dunno said:
> 
> 
> > hola spanishgirl yo tb soy de madrid y sufro de dp/dr :roll:
> ...


That was freaking awesome. I wish I knew spanish that well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Surfingisfun do you know of Babel Fish Translation? : http://babelfish.altavista.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

dunno said:


> hola spanishgirl yo tb soy de madrid y sufro de dp/dr :roll:


= hello spanishgirl I tb am of Madrid and undergo of dp/dr:roll:[/

It's not great... but you get the idea.



> No me lo puedo creer!! Un madrile?o!! Un paisano!! Qu? bien!!!! Qu? alegr?a!! Jajaja.
> Aqu? son las 3 de la ma?ana y me tengo que ir ya a dormir, pero espero poder estar en contacto contigo!!
> Yupiiiiiiiiii!!


^^^
I cannot believe to me! A Madrilenian! A countryman! What good! What joy! Jajaja. Here they are the 3 in the morning and I must myself already go to sleep, but I hope to be able to be in contact with the enemy with you! Yupiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

*Russian*

? ?? ???? ?????? ? ???! ?????????????! ??? ???????! ??? ?????! Jajaja. ????? ??? 3 ? ???? ? ? ???? ?????? ??? ????? ?????, ?? ? ??????? ???? ???? in contact with ????????? ? ????!

Japanese

??????????????! ???! ??????! ??????! Jajaja ??????????3 ???????????????????????????????????????!

Chinese:

???????! ???! ???! ????! ??????3 ???????????????, ?????????????!

Korean

?? ??? ??! ????! ?? ??! ?? ??! Jajaja. ?? ?? ???? ? ?? ??? ??? 3 ?? ?? ? ?? ?? ???? ??, ??? ?? ????!

You can have a lot of fun with it... I did years ago... I pee'ed loads of people off with it... lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh and if you can''t see the text... you'd need your window's xp disk to install the other language fonts.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have some friends in the Ukraine and one of them always sends me e-mails that he has translated from an on-line website. They always come out so funny sounding like he wrote it when he was drunk or something. I could make out what spanishmoon was saying pretty well, I took 5 years of spanish in school but am already forgetting a lot of it


----------



## SpanishMoon (Apr 21, 2008)

I don?t like translation programs...I think I understand better without them!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Well said


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I have some friends in the Ukraine and one of them always sends me e-mails that he has translated from an on-line website. They always come out so funny sounding like he wrote it when he was drunk or something. I could make out what spanishmoon was saying pretty well, I took 5 years of spanish in school but am already forgetting a lot of it


Yeah I know what you mean... it takes a lot of time to understand what they mean... and some times it means fook all... lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

SpanishMoon said:


> I don?t like translation programs...I think I understand better without them!


You don't need them because you kick ass! You're English is excellent.... and I respect any one who has taken the time to learn English =).


----------



## 28039 (Mar 14, 2008)

Otro espa?olito por aqu?..... mandadme un mensaje privado y os responder?.


----------

